# Forge of empires auf Handy?



## resu223 (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele seit einiger Zeit Forge of Empires und hoffe einige von euch auch, denn nur so werde ich wohl zu meiner Frage etwas erfahren.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit oder hat es jemand von euch schon einmal geschafft auf seinem Smartphone und dem Android "Forge of Empires" zum laufen zu bringen, sprich es auf dem Handy zu spielen.
Bin für jede Antwort und Tip dankbar.

Gruß resu223


----------

